# Renting with multiple pets in Guanajuato city



## Grumbalina (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi all! I'm planning a move down to Guanajuato in a few months, and I was wondering what the rental situation is for someone with multiple pets. I have three cats and a dog. I know it's difficult to find a rental in the states with that many pets, and I just want to know if anyone has had a similar experience in Guanajuato.

Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## tijuanahopeful (Apr 2, 2013)

I think there's a limit on how many pets one person can bring into Mexico. I seem to remember seeing this information somewhere.


----------



## Grumbalina (Jan 4, 2014)

I know that there's a two pet limit for coming into Mexico, but I wasn't planning on bringing them all in one trip.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If there are two of you, you will be OK. However, if you are single you may only bring two pets into Mexico. That is your first problem. Then, finding a rental will probably take a long time and you will certainly need a place with large gardens and high walls. Buena suerte. That quest will not be easy.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

tijuanahopeful said:


> I think there's a limit on how many pets one person can bring into Mexico. I seem to remember seeing this information somewhere.


I agree. I'm not sure but I think you can bring in only two at a time.


----------



## Grumbalina (Jan 4, 2014)

RVGRINGO said:


> If there are two of you, you will be OK. However, if you are single you may only bring two pets into Mexico. That is your first problem. Then, finding a rental will probably take a long time and you will certainly need a place with large gardens and high walls. Buena suerte. That quest will not be easy.



I can afford a bigger place, so hopefully it won't be too hard to find a rental! My cats are mostly indoor cats, and I'm used to walking my dog every day, so I don't think I'd need too much outdoor space. I'm more concerned about finding a place that has dedicated parking!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

If you rent unfurnished it is usually not an issue, furnished is all up to the landlord.

Two is the maximum when you fly but driving i they usually do not even look at the pets but you are always at the mercy of a picky guy and then you have problems.

We came in each with 3 pets each 6 total in 2 cars 3mastiffs and 3 cats, they looked at the dogs from very far away , asked for the rabies certificate and that was it..everytime coud be different...


----------



## Grumbalina (Jan 4, 2014)

citlali said:


> If you rent unfurnished it is usually not an issue, furnished is all up to the landlord.
> 
> Two is the maximum when you fly but driving i they usually do not even look at the pets but you are always at the mercy of a picky guy and then you have problems.
> 
> We came in each with 3 pets each 6 total in 2 cars 3mastiffs and 3 cats, they looked at the dogs from very far away , asked for the rabies certificate and that was it..everytime coud be different...


Thanks! I guess I'll just have to figure it out when I get down there. I'm prepared to pay a little extra, so hopefully that'll help.

I considered trying to lug all the babies down at once -- before I figured out how many animals are actually allowed at a time -- and nixed that idea because three days in the car with three cats would not be fun! I'm going to fly them down once I'm settled in, but the dog will coming down in the car.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

A nice big "pet deposit" would be persuasive to a landlord with doubts. I had a house for rent once and stated "no pets" to the agent, but when the potential tenant was willing to install a dog run at their own expense and put up a pet deposit, I was willing to ignore the fact that these were very large, active dogs. They turned out to be good tenants.


----------



## Grumbalina (Jan 4, 2014)

lagoloo said:


> A nice big "pet deposit" would be persuasive to a landlord with doubts. I had a house for rent once and stated "no pets" to the agent, but when the potential tenant was willing to install a dog run at their own expense and put up a pet deposit, I was willing to ignore the fact that these were very large, active dogs. They turned out to be good tenants.


Thanks for the info! 


BTW, it's 8 degrees in Philadelphia right now, and with the windchill, it feels like -13. I can't wait to move!


----------

